# mattia sex 2



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sono con il cell quindi l italiano sara allegorico.
Morale della favola,Mattia, dopo avermi vista vogliosa di pannocchia ha avuto una trasmormazione.
Ha cominciato a dire.
Che bel spettacolino.
Vedo una ranocchia schiacciata sul letto.
Mi fai quasi paura.
E io che intanto prendevo lo smartphone e gli occhieggiavo un po' zoccoleggiante.
Abbiamo avuto una battuta di arresto quando lui ha preteso di fare il filmino con il suo iPhone e io terrorizzata.
- No Mattia scemo come sei minimo lo mandi in rete a nostra insaputa. Lo facciamo con il mio-
- Di te non mi fido. Sei tu che lo posti da qualche parte. Posso morire se mi rivedo su youporn.-
- Nessun margine di trattativa. Con il mio e basta.-
Alla fine si è convinto.
Gli sono volata addosso e ho cominciato un soffocotto paura.
Poi l ho tirato sul letto.
Poi visto che impazzisce per il mio lato b mi sono messa all uopo e lui è impazzito.
Mi sembrava di avere Rocco dei tempi migliori.
Preso dalla foga scopereccia con video nelle sue mani ha cominciato a rivoltarmi come un calzino, schiaffeggiandomi pire il fondoschiena.
Ma con cattiveria tra l altro!
Io non capivo più dove ero.

Dopo un ora, distrutti ma felici abbiamo riguardato il video.
- Vedi Tebe? Poi ti chiedi perche uno si impaurisce quando fai i soffocotti.-
- In effetti...Minchia ma che bocca ho? E non è che tu hai il pannocchino...però...rendo di brutto in video. Pure tu...ma...scusa...ma....-
-Hem...qui cominciavo ad avere dei problemi...-
- ma tanti...NOOOOOOOOOOOO!-
- E. Si. Mi spiace...non mi sembrava il caso di dirtelo...-
Ho guardato affranta il video nero -Ma cosa è successo?-
- Ad un certo punto davanti al tuo culetto sprint mi sono infoiato come una bestia e ho mollato il cell.-
-MA NOOOOOOOO!-
-Magari la prossima volta mettiamo il cellulare fisso.-
-Prossima volta? Vuol dire che ti è piaciuto?
Sorride. Mi abbraccia e.
-Madonna mia. Sono andato fuori di testa dal godimento.-
-E pensa che sono mesi che te lo dico...-
- prometti che non lo metti in rete.-
- va bene che sono kreti ma smettila. Non lo posterei mai da nessuna parte! Ed dai Mattia.-
- Perché sono dubbioso?-
- Perché sei mal fidente. Se ti dico che non lo posto non lo posto.-

Non era molto convinto ma...
Pazienza.
W i filmini!
Un altra prima volta con lui.
Quante cose avremo da ricordare quando saremo vecchi.
Davanti al caminetto della sua casa napulè dove ci trasferiremo. 

Ci aspetta una porno vecchiaia


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Vorrei tanto vedere il vostro filmino porno!

Chiedi a Mattia se posso guardarlo? 

Ricambieremmo.-..


----------



## mic (11 Febbraio 2014)

E bravo Mattia....fa bene a non fidarsi troppo....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2014)

:up: Il filmino ha sempre il suo perchè!

Poi mandami il link! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Non posso mostrarlo.Ho promesso.Ma sarete stronzetti.Se prometto mantengo.E ho promesso porca puttana.Peccato.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9631 ha detto:
			
		

> Non posso mostrarlo.Ho promesso.Ma sarete stronzetti.Se prometto mantengo.E ho promesso porca puttana.Peccato.


Mica ti dico di infrangere la promessa. Chiedigli se posso vederlo


----------



## mic (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ma ci si può prenotare per il 2.0? Per vedere intendo....


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9631 ha detto:
			
		

> Non posso mostrarlo.Ho promesso.Ma sarete stronzetti.Se prometto mantengo.E ho promesso porca puttana.Peccato.


Ma la promessa a Mattia l'hai fatta giurando sul pannocchione di Occhiverdi??? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart;bt9634 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma la promessa a Mattia l'hai fatta giurando sul pannocchione di Occhiverdi??? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ovvio.
E visto che ho promesso sul pannocchione di occhi.
Ve lo mando in MP.
Il filmino.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9635 ha detto:
			
		

> Ovvio.
> E visto che ho promesso sul pannocchione di occhi.
> Ve lo mando in MP.
> Il filmino.


:rotfl::rotfl: Vi odio tutte. Lo sapevate vero?? :rotfl::rotfl:

Manda sto filmino, va. Almeno mi consolo di non aver trovato il blog di nudo. Sempre che esista. 
Non mi interessa il consenso di Mattia.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Mattia mi ha cancellato il filmino.


Che invornito.






Ma ho fatto una copia e non lo sa.
In effetti mi ha chiesto se l avevo fatta e sempre giurando sul pannocchione di occhi ho detto uno sdegnato no.



Ora trovo il modo di mandarlo a min e solo a lei perché la cosa l ha turbata parecchio.
Povera....


----------



## Alessandra (13 Febbraio 2014)

...voglio il filmino!!! 

che fighi che siete tu e Mattia! hihihi


----------

